# Veggie Juicing/Protein shakes to Lose 50-60 lbs HELP



## Dynghetti (Jun 3, 2013)

I'm 240 lbs and 5'7 with my height and bone structure I should be 170 at the most. I currently have high blood pressure and other things where my health seems like its just in a free fall. Im only 24. I want to lose this weight within 6 months and will do anything to do it. 
I heard juicing with fresh vegetables and drinking 4 juice shakes only everyday will do the trick.

I'm currently taking minocycline for acne and also want to try to get off of this antibiotic. I figure with all the good nutrients and vitamins that I will be eating I can stop taking minocycline cold turkey and juice and maybe this could cure my acne naturally. I'm looking for help and advice on how to manage to do this properly and if this is a good idea? 

I Also want to retain as much muscle mass as possible while cutting fat, I know with total juicing for 2 months I will lose some muscle but i don't want to lose all of it. I was planning on doing 1 protein shake in the morning and then switching every other meal with a juice shake to keep protein in my system throughout the day.
This means I would be consuming 2 whey protein shakes and 2 veggie juice shakes a day. 

I would appreciate all the negative and positive feedback you all can deliver!

Thanks!


----------



## troubador (Jun 4, 2013)

Dynghetti said:


> This means I would be consuming 2 whey protein shakes and 2 veggie juice shakes a day.



That doesn't sound like nearly enough protein and fat. This sounds like one of those diets where you lose a bunch of weight over the course of a month or so, can't stick with it, gain even more back then a few months later think "man, I need to start juicing again..."

I'd look into paleo or something that constitutes a lifestyle change rather than a crash diet. You can even use a juicer with paleo if that tickles your fancy.


----------



## heavylifting1 (Jun 4, 2013)

I would look into doing a lot of cardio and drinking plenty of fluids along with getting the right nutrients in.


----------



## Swfl (Jun 4, 2013)

^^ I agree.  if your juicing there is no reason you can't add protien in with every juice drink.  you should probably incorporate one solid meal, chicken breast and a sweet potato would do the trick. then add in some cardio. get some shoes and walk/ run every day.  

You will loose tons of muscle with a juice only diet and almost no protien. you need to get your protien way up and shred carbs.  how did you get this out of shape in the first place? there is something else going on here that you have glossed over.


----------



## Powermaster (Jun 4, 2013)

I don't see this as a healthy diet. You'd be lacking in fats. I can see the benefit of a low fat diet but some healthy fats like MCT's are going to help with the health issues you are having.
I'd also favor real food over just protein shakes. Protein shakes are a supplement and shouldn't be considered a meal replacement.


----------



## _LG_ (Jun 4, 2013)

Do it.  Chicken breast and coconut oil for lunch would be a worthwhile addition.


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jun 4, 2013)

be patient...you didn't gain it overnight...you wont lose it overnight


----------



## _LG_ (Jun 4, 2013)

Show him


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jun 4, 2013)

what?


----------



## _LG_ (Jun 4, 2013)

Your dick?

Realistic progress


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jun 4, 2013)




----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jun 4, 2013)

ive been as high as 320...ive taken years to lose the weight it can certainly be done faster...but at the same time I added some delts and triceps, traps...lost over 10 inches off my waist so far...ive had some slip ups...I am married... just don't take any steps backwards


----------



## Dynghetti (Jun 4, 2013)

Well the other things depression.. chronic arthritis from being bowlegged and i've developed a cough and the doctor says I could possibly have asthma so i just want to do everything in my power to get healthy as possible and ripped up because again im only 24. I play online poker and go to casinos for poker tournaments for a living which also has led to carpal tunnel.. So i just have an insane amount of issues im trying to tackle head first. Since everyone thinks 2 months would not be healthy what about 20-30 days of this in which after I then incorporate whole food meals?


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jun 4, 2013)

circuits are great...weight training and cardio in one...I can suggest a routine....crash dieting does work...everything works...for a time...the body adapts


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jun 4, 2013)

the rebound from crash dieting is terrible though


----------



## troubador (Jun 4, 2013)

Dynghetti said:


> Since everyone thinks 2 months would not be healthy what about 20-30 days of this in which after I then incorporate whole food meals?



Why do think this is the best approach? What benefit does it offer over eating lean meats and vegetables? 


BTW, "Detoxing" is hippie speak for feeling like shit. The idea that you have to feel like shit as some repentance first, like diet purgatory, is...well, bullshit.


----------



## Dynghetti (Jun 4, 2013)

well they say detoxing before beginning any exercise eating change is best because all your organs work like their suppose to so i wanted to fast this amount for the "detox" as well as the weight loss.


----------



## troubador (Jun 4, 2013)

Dynghetti said:


> well they say detoxing before beginning any exercise eating change is best because all your organs work like their suppose to so i wanted to fast this amount for the "detox" as well as the weight loss.



Detoxing isn't a real thing. You lose a bunch of water weight and some muscle and fat. Once you stop the "detox" you gain all that back, except the muscle. There's no magic short cut.


----------



## Kenny Croxdale (Jun 5, 2013)

Dynghetti said:


> I'm 240 lbs and 5'7 with my height and bone structure I should be 170 at the most. I currently have high blood pressure and other things where my health seems like its just in a free fall. Im only 24. I want to lose this weight within 6 months and will do anything to do it.
> I heard juicing with fresh vegetables and drinking 4 juice shakes only everyday will do the trick.
> 
> *Do you believe everything you hear?*
> ...


----------



## blergs. (Jun 5, 2013)

Dynghetti said:


> I'm 240 lbs and 5'7 with my height and bone structure I should be 170 at the most. I currently have high blood pressure and other things where my health seems like its just in a free fall. Im only 24. I want to lose this weight within 6 months and will do anything to do it.
> I heard juicing with fresh vegetables and drinking 4 juice shakes only everyday will do the trick.
> 
> I'm currently taking minocycline for acne and also want to try to get off of this antibiotic. I figure with all the good nutrients and vitamins that I will be eating I can stop taking minocycline cold turkey and juice and maybe this could cure my acne naturally. I'm looking for help and advice on how to manage to do this properly and if this is a good idea?
> ...



veggie juices are GREAT , but i rec adding 1 more whey shake and EAT FOOD! or you will keep feeling hungry. and remember eating fat can help you LOSE FAT!  
its usually the carbs/sugar that blow people up ( on top of toomany calories of course)  so DON'T go for fat free stuff (over all).. most of the time they have more sugar in them or fake sweetners... it s a gimmick.  but do avoid bad fats like deepfried food or trans fats. but eat alvocados, olives, nuts and all that.  eating fat doesnt = get fat ( unless you are eating WAY too much)

snack on nuts,  add olive oil to your food when you can, avoid simple sugars like juice, pop, candy.   
look into/google "carb cycling for fatloss"

also this will help acne and may also help fatloss a bit, its very good for you i rec 2-4 servings a day: The Truth About Apple Cider Vinegar | THE URBAN CLINIC

also eat alot of veggies, the fiber is good. i mean juicing is good, but also eat whole food. you DONT need to feel hungry to lose fat.


hope something above helps you! 

Its great that you are taking this into your hands!  at not even 25 you got a chance to fix this and live a long life. from what it sounds right now you wont if you stick to the same diet.
and try to workout 2X a week for 30-40min. doesnt need to be much, lift some waights on those days and then maybe another 2-3 days you go for a walk for 1hr or bike for some cardio.


----------



## Powermaster (Jun 5, 2013)

Juicing: I hear allot about this but what I don't think some realize is a good juicer is very expensive, like $700 expensive.
The cheap ones filter out all the fiber which takes out a big chunk of the benefits of eating vegetables.

Anyway, I don't see the point of juicing unless you've got that kind of money to burn to save a little chewing of your food.


----------



## cdan19 (Jun 6, 2013)

If your looking to juice as a way to replace your meals then I think your going to become tired of the same old thing and all the prep time becomes tedious. Also unless your using a hydraulic juicer $2k your losing 40% of the ability to extract juice and more importantly your giving away all the fiber benefits of the pulp. I would recommend blending and adding in protein to all your slushies. Most all or none type changes end up like any fade diet. Stick to a high fiber, healthy fat diet, protein heavy and begin to gradually cut your carbs. Know your maintenance calories ( body weight x 15 will work fine) and adjust by 20% increments cutting calories realistically weekly. eventually if you can run a Keto type diet you'll experience the most fat burning in this way but work your way there don't try and do it all in one night or even in on month. Be patient and stay the course. It sounds like you want to make a life style change. I think you came to the right place as far as forums go, everyone here look at BB as a lifestyle and there are many combo's of ways guys do it and supps they use. Stay tuned in keep reading , especially the sticky's and stay the course brother you'll get there. If your truly interested in juicing / blending check out sharonholisticliving.com as she seems to have a number of different ingredient lists and recipe's for this type of plan, but keep in mind these type also believe they get enough protein from plant based nutrition.  I'd rethink that aspect, but for recipe's to detox, cleanse and blend she's has a lot of combo's.  invest in a good blender like a vita mix you can't go wrong with that. Good luck


----------



## Theboss (Jun 6, 2013)

*fat guy*

I think your full of it.If you are so fat there are sites for you but this isn't one of them.


----------



## Dynghetti (Jun 8, 2013)

Thanks for all your suggestions I got a nutribullet its not a juice or extractor shreds through everything and keeps all the good nutrients and fibers etc. Also what do you guys think of this. Fat Sick and Nearly Dead | a Joe Cross Film it's whats motivated me to juice he lost like 60 lbs in 4 months and been healthy ever since and has gotten alot more people to do it also.


----------



## cdan19 (Jun 8, 2013)

Anything that motivates you to go out and change things in your favor is good to go. Good luck and plow through the difficult days by sticking on the forums and watching your movie.


----------



## Dr.G (Jun 8, 2013)

just as was suggested by some, circuit training combining cardio and lifting are great, as far as diet you can have a veggie diet not just in juice form, many vegetables have protein in them, you can also add things like lentils and beans. you can add turkey breast, fish and egg whites for more protein source, any carbs you eat and fat is better if consumed during the day not at night. protein shakes are not a good replacement for meals i think in your situation you can easily get enough protein from natural food.
most of all rushing things is not good at all, it is going to take some time.


----------



## Dynghetti (Jun 8, 2013)

Theboss said:


> I think your full of it.If you are so fat there are sites for you but this isn't one of them.



do you really think your comment was needed sir? If you dont have anything positive to say dont say nothing at all..


----------



## Powermaster (Jun 11, 2013)

Dynghetti said:


> Thanks for all your suggestions I got a nutribullet its not a juice or extractor shreds through everything and keeps all the good nutrients and fibers etc. Also what do you guys think of this. Fat Sick and Nearly Dead | a Joe Cross Film it's whats motivated me to juice he lost like 60 lbs in 4 months and been healthy ever since and has gotten alot more people to do it also.



That was a good movie but really has nothing new to offer if you know your way around proper nutrition. Vegetables are vegetables no matter if they are juiced or not. As long as nothing is removed you'll get the benefits. I don't agree that you can survive long term on vegetables alone. Without a protein source your body will get it amino acids from somewhere and that will be lean body mass.
Simply losing weight is easier than losing fat and 4 months is not long term. I'd bet the fellow in the movie has lost 2lbs of muscle for every 1lb of fat and in long term will eventually crash his metabolism.
Just suggesting to be wary of these fad type diets and that once you lose some significant amount of weight you'll have to change up to a more sustainable diet or the results won't be good.


----------



## fit26 (Jun 11, 2013)

Just changing carbs. to protein ratios also works for me.  Don't necessarily need to take less calories.  Immediately after workout I take carbs. to protein ratios of 2 to 1.  Rest of the day I take around 1 to 2 ratios.


----------



## Presser (Jun 11, 2013)

Just be aware that there are dangers to juicing & if your juice contains no dietary fat, your body will have a tough time absorbing some nutrients. Think "fat soluble" vitamins (A, D, E, K).

"I assume Dr. Oz recommends the raw vegetables for all of the flavonoids, carotenoids, lycopenes and other phytonutrients.  I guess he never learned that most ? if not all ? of these nutrients are fat soluble.  Consuming raw vegetables and fruit juices without some fat along with them means you don?t absorb any of the nutrients.  Dr. Oz must have missed that day at medical school."

Pay no attention to that man behind the curtain* ? The Blog of Michael R. Eades, M.D.

Good luck in your journey.


----------

